# Final Results - Ohio BBQ Triple Crown Series



## beardjp (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow!!!  What a year and now the 1st Ohio BBQ Triple Crown Series Champion.  Congratulations to Hoosier Crawdaddy!!!  Thank you to everyone who competed in the Triple Crown Series.  A big THANK YOU to Patter Fam Sauces our sponsor.  Now it is time to get ready for “2011”.



1 Hoosier Crawdaddy 1936.5710
2 Whiskey Bent BBQ 1918.8562
3 Timothy T. & BBQ High-Rollers 1913.1428
4 Can't Stop Grillin' 1881.7136
5 Getta Que 1881.7134
6 Brutus & Company 1868.5706
7 Velvet Smoke 1858.2854
8 Powell's Up In Smoke BBQ 1857.1424
9 Hogaholics BBQ 1832.5710
10 Life Saving BBQ Team 1797.1418
11 Team Rine-O 1750.8566
12 We Smoke Them Butts 1745.7134

[attachment=0:2zpunv9n]Ohio BBQ Triple Crown Standings FINAL.pdf[/attachment:2zpunv9n]


----------



## Goober (Oct 17, 2010)

Well hearty congrats to Hoosier Crawdaddy. Looks like the old Lifesaving team got to make a trip to the front a time or two also. Congrats. Now is yall a bunch of slab savers perhaps? Firemen is always good cooks seems like. 

bigwheel


----------

